# The month of March- 30 day shred!



## lovelylaura

anyone fancy joining me on completing the shred in March? I'll start on the first, which is also my first day back at work so that will be interesting as I'm sure I'll be shattered from that anyway lol. Just to share motivation and how we are feeling ect


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I started yesterday so I'll probably be on Day 5 or 6, but I'll join if you don't mind. :) It's always more fun with company!

Have you done it before, or is this your first round?


----------



## lovelylaura

Yeah please join in, I feel like I can't skip a day if someone else is doing it with me! I've done it before but it was a long time ago around 2 years ago I think. I'm much fitter and heathier than last time so I'm interested to see if it'll shatter me last last time!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Same! I've tried to complete it several times now and never make it past Level One. I tried to do it for the first time 8 weeks postpartum and only made it halfway through circuit two before collapsing onto the living room floor and panting for the next 10 minutes. :haha: At least I can make it through the full workout now, but it still leaves me sore and breathless! 

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## lovelylaura

Just wanted to update you and say that I'm going to start tomorrow as I've been unwell all weekend so I'm hopeing I'll be better tomorrow!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hope you feel better! :hugs:

I'm a bit behind since I wasn't feeling well yesterday too, so I'm not too far ahead!


----------



## DCS

Mind if I join? I've started it several times.... never got past day 2. LOL I'm truly lazy when it comes to exercise. But I feel as though I should make an effort.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been the same, usually only do it for a couple of days and then stop. I'm on Day 6 now and have to give myself a good pep talk to do it, otherwise I'd never do it. :haha:

Good luck with getting to Day 3 this time! :flower:


----------



## DCS

Who was I kidding. Been so busy with DS birthday I've barely had chance to get dressed never mind exercise. I've arranged with OH that he will take DD on a morning to drop DS off to school. Which gives me 30 minutes baby free time to workout and shower. But will wait till Monday to start that. 

When you guys shred do yo alter your diet along with it? Or just eat well and exerice?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I just calorie count, so as long as what I eat during the day is under goal then I'm happy. Some people prefer to eat "clean" while they lose weight, but I enjoy chocolate/greasy food/alcohol too much to give it up. :haha: Pretty sure the moderation approach has kept me from binging!

Hope you can find the time to get your workout in! What about night time after the kids are in bed if the morning slot doesn't work?

Level One - Day Eight done!


----------



## DCS

I've been calorie counting with MfP and it has helped lots. I still eat the same food but have smaller portions. But with extra veg and salad. I wasn't sure if I was supposed to follow a special diet. But will just carry on as I am. The baby doesn't sleep too well. She is up every hour or so in the night. So is easier to get it done on a morning. Especially because if she sees me she wants me. I'm going to start Monday now. Its been a shockingly busy week with Ds birthday.


----------



## luna_19

hey ladies just wondering if anyone can tell me if this workout is low impact or could be modified to be low impact? I'm looking for a workout dvd that is high paced but doesn't injure my still loose from pregnancy joints :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

@DCS: I think Jillian offers a meal guide to go with her stuff, but I've never looked into it. I prefer to just make my own stuff and eat what fits in my limit. :) Happy Birthday to your son!

@luna_19: I wouldn't call it low impact, but it does have two levels of difficulty. One of the ladies does the "modified" versions of the exercises. You can also pause it and takes breaks if you need to, since it's not a class or anything. Or skip the exercises you can't do at the moment. Here's a link to Level One if you want to skim through it :flower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8


----------



## luna_19

Thanks! I actually did the level one today from YouTube, will see how my knees and hips feel tomorrow :)


----------



## DCS

How is everyone getting on? I've just completed day 3. My calf's are killing me. I also ran to pick DS up from school yesterday and Monday. So got in 2 10 minute runs. I'm shattered. Been back on the eating right too.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Day 3 is so rough, congrats on making it through!

Just finished Day 10 of Level One... I had to repeatedly talk myself into doing the last few days. Bit scared to see what torture exercises Jillian included for Level Two! :haha:

I am excited to finally see my abs peaking through since starting 30DS. It's just outlines really, but much better than the postpartum mess that my tummy was before! :happydance:


----------



## DCS

I'm so glad you said day 3 was tough. I thought I was quite weak because it was hurting so much. Just about to do day 4 then run to meet OH and the baby once they have dropped DS off. Fri, sat, sunday will be a test for me since OH is at work early and DS has swimming lessons. So won't get my half hour in the morning.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Every single day hurt for me. :haha: I do a lot of exercise involving my legs, so I can never complete the forward lunge exercise during circuit 2, but everything else improved over the days.

Can you do other exercises on those days? Maybe jog/jump rope in place when you're standing still for a minute?

Good luck with Day 4!


----------



## DCS

I walk DS to school. Then pick him up while wearing the baby. Hopefully she will take a nap so I can get a chance to use my new skipping rope. Its a 2 mile walk dropping DS off and picking him up. If all else fails I will have to shred when he gets back. But its such a rush because he will only be home for 2 hours. in which time I have to do lunch, and dinner, tidy up, sort outswim kits for tomorrow and get the kids bed stuff ready. Sounds like a bunch of excuses. Must. Make. Time.


----------



## lola_90

I need to do this! I did a few days of level one a month ago but never carried on with it. I found the day after the worst. Will start again this week and I'm determined to get to level 2!!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Finished Day One of Level Two yesterday... Jillian destroyed me. I had to go lay down afterwards. :haha: And I thought Level One was difficult!


----------



## DCS

I totally skipped today. But I " ran " for about 40 minutes throughout the day. Ran to meet OH and DD, to tesco and to and from parents evening.


----------

